# So Does Menopause Ever End?



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

My wife's cycle has been erratic for years. She has a 59th birthday coming up, but still has not gone even six months without a period.

This strikes me as a little late in life for this, but maybe I'm completely out to lunch here. The downside to a long menopause is probably obvious, but is there an upside to it at all? 

When a woman is still having semi-regular periods in her late 50's / early 60's is she less prone to osteoporosis, heart disease, etc.?


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

I think my last period was around 60 but it might have gone a little beyond that. The whole process was around 12 or 13 tough years. Some women have an easy transition. Many of us don't. And that can be difficult for all. 

The upside for me was that one day it was all over and I felt good again. There's definitely life after menopause.


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

There is an upside. My wife's doctor commented that it was much better health wise to have periods run longer. She is 55 and still fairly regular.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

ocotillo said:


> My wife's cycle has been erratic for years. She has a 59th birthday coming up, but still has not gone even six months without a period.
> 
> This strikes me as a little late in life for this, but maybe I'm completely out to lunch here. The downside to a long menopause is probably obvious, but is there an upside to it at all?
> 
> When a woman is still having semi-regular periods in her late 50's / early 60's is she less prone to osteoporosis, heart disease, etc.?


Menopause will vary from woman to woman. I know in my family, we tend to go through menopause late(late 50s, 60s), but there is a wife range of "normal" for the timing. Having her periods later in life means that her hormones have been stable longer than someone who went through menopause early, which would be better for her overall health. It's tough for all involved.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

8 years and counting...still menstrual but highly irregular. Hot flashes, mood swings.. This sucks!


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

Anonymous07 said:


> It's tough for all involved.


I don't even wake up anymore when she violently tosses the covers off.

She hasn't had a decent night's sleep in years -- Poor thing.


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

ocotillo said:


> I don't even wake up anymore when she violently tosses the covers off.
> 
> She hasn't had a decent night's sleep in years -- Poor thing.


Keep the bedroom cold for sleeping. It helps my wife sleep much better.


----------



## LoveBeingFemale (Nov 5, 2012)

I agree with keeping the thermostat set a little cooler for sleeping. I had a few years of sleep deprivation and then it seemed to regulate more normally--lack of sleep is tough though. It just makes it so difficult to get through the day. Also, I really believe that exercise helps...just seems to aid in making it more easy to sleep better and longer.

I am very irregular at age 51. I will be so happy when it ends.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm struggling with my wife's long menopause as well. She gets grouchy. I go into hiding.


----------

